# ran out of mobo ports



## gordonie

So I have the asus z68 deluxe motherboard, the haf x case, and the akasa all in one 2 front card reader. 

Problem is, I need a 1394 connection for the card reader, but my front panel header has already occupied the only one my mobo has. 

I also need another hd audio connection, which my cases header has already coccupied. 

I tried looking for adapters, maybe like splitting a single 1394 or audio connection from my mobo  and making it into 2, or just make them run to normal usbs. but I am having no like finding such adapters.

Any advice?

THANKS!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Do you actually use the ones on the case? If not, then just yank them out.


----------



## gordonie

well the point is I would like to figure out a way to utilize them both since I was dumb enough to buy the card reader in the first place lol!

I have been scowering the internet for splitters, no luck.


----------



## wolfeking

I don't think you will fond one. For the audio, maybe. Or get a audio card with multiple HD headers on it. 
The Firewire, no way. Its a tight tolerance as is. Splitting it will cause unreliability. It could probably be adapted to a USB 3 header, but definately not the USB 2 header. Firewire runs at 800 Mb/s, USB 2 is at 480 Mb/s. The increased data transfer would cause a buffer overload on the USB bus.  
Try looking for a Firewire header add on card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124034  has one. If your card reader won't reach, you could move the built in to the add on card and run the card reader from the motherboard.


----------

